# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  Accordion-Mandolin Italian sheet music

## Mandophile

I'm just putting a question out there to test the waters. As some of you know, I'm a Mandolin-loving Sicilian girl, raised in California, and I've done as much as any one person can do to promote and save the Italian musical heritage.

One of the interesting crossovers in Italian dance music was when the accordion and mandolin shared the repertoire and the stage thanks to Italians who were settling in the western locations (particularly San Francisco where there dozens of accordion manufacturers and tens of thousands of piano accordion player). In San Jose, California where I grew up, there were several Italian publishers: Zampiceni was one such place where I bought accordion music. Much of it was really mandolin repertoire written for accordionists! Biaggio Quattrociocche was a publishing source in NYC and later in Steubenville (I talk about this in my "Salami" book). Anyway...

As most of you know I'm very fond of that accordion-mandolin combo. So here's the question: I'm starting to scan all my old accordion music and would like to post it in the Drop Box. I wonder if this sort of collection (accordion music) would be of interest to mandolinists who enjoy playing with us (those darned accordions!!)? Let me know what you think? 

Sheri~

----------

Andy Boden, 

Beanzy, 

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Margriet, 

Orkun Hiçyılmaz, 

Paul Kotapish, 

Rick Schneider, 

robert.najlis

----------


## DavidKOS

I would be very grateful.

----------


## harper

Sheri,

I would be very grateful for the accordion music, too.  Accordion is my main instrument, and I think the accordion-mandolin combo is terrific.

Thanks,
Evelyn

----------


## brunello97

Sheri, you couldn't be more amazing if you came for Christmas.  :Wink:  My wife plays accordion and I have been squeezing / wheezing at it for a few years and have finally grown dedicated this fall. It has become completely addictive, so your timing is perfect!  We play together often, but I'm mostly on guitar (such as my abilities are.)  We do some fisarmonica / mando playing but I'm actually more into the idea of that with _me_ playing accordion (such as my abilities are.)

I'm Irish, not Italian, but will do all I can to help in your preservation efforts. (I enjoy your arrangements, too.) Deeply grateful for all that you do....

Mick

----------

Mandophile

----------


## journeybear

I haven't investigated the capabilities of Drop Box, but now I will have to. I had a lot of fun with this music a few years ago, when I got a gig playing solo mandolin in an Italian restaurant, and suddenly had to learn enough tunes to stretch out the ones I knew to last a four hour shift. (OK, so I repeated a two-hour repertoire.  :Wink:  ) I found a lot of very useful information on this thread, (I see you posted there, too, so you may remember all this), especially the pdf file in this post.  The twenty or so tunes I learned from that collection, added to the familiar popular numbers, was plenty for my purposes. But it would be fun to learn some more. And you are right about the way mandolin and accordion interact so well. Indeed, I was quite surprised to learn, *after* learning those tunes, that many of them were from this album of mostly accordion music.  :Disbelief:  And all the while I had been thinking how well the music and mandolin were suited for each other!  :Whistling:  Well, they still are, so many of them in G, the fingerings fitting so nicely into first position.  :Mandosmiley: 

So, um ... yes!  :Cool:

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

This is great to hear positive early returns. Well, and it may take til Christmas for this scanning project...I want to have enough of an upload to make it worth everyone's time and effort. I tell you what...I'm going to give you a little tasty morsel. Right here, right now! Cesarina Mazurka was written by one of the FIVE Pezzolo brothers. Pietro Deiro (another famous accordionist did the arrangement). All of them taught and played accordion in the San Francisco bay area for decades. Here's one that everyone played going back to its debut in the 1930s! Have fun with it as it's a delightful little romp! and mandolinists will love playing it as well.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Margriet, 

Rick Schneider

----------


## DavidKOS

Take your time, the effort is appreciated.

----------


## John Kelly

What a great offer, Sheri.  I play regularly with an accordion player in our Scottish band (here in Scotland!) and it is always great to find something away from our usual repertoire of marches, jigs, strathspeys and reels, etc.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Pietro Deiro (another famous accordionist did the arrangement).


One of my favorite music stores to visit when I lived in New York City was Pietro Deiro's, just a walk from my apartment. It was a small shop but the history was there.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Thanks for the offer, Sheri. One of my bands features the mandolin/accordion combo, and we're always interested in new material.

----------


## domradave

I am very interested.  We have an accordion soloist in our orchestra (Long Island Mandolin and Guitar Orchestra) and she plays and reads great!  Even if your music is just for duos of mandolin and accordion I would like to see them.  Our concert mistress is a professional musician and she and our accordion player could do them at our concerts.

----------


## domradave

> This is great to hear positive early returns. Well, and it may take til Christmas for this scanning project...I want to have enough of an upload to make it worth everyone's time and effort. I tell you what...I'm going to give you a little tasty morsel. Right here, right now! Cesarina Mazurka was written by one of the FIVE Pezzolo brothers. Pietro Deiro (another famous accordionist did the arrangement). All of them taught and played accordion in the San Francisco bay area for decades. Here's one that everyone played going back to its debut in the 1930s! Have fun with it as it's a delightful little romp! and mandolinists will love playing it as well.


Our accordion player played it tonight and one of our best mandolin players jumped right in!  Cesarina Mazurka is a wonderful piece!  More please!!!

----------

Mandophile

----------


## domradave

> One of my favorite music stores to visit when I lived in New York City was Pietro Deiro's, just a walk from my apartment. It was a small shop but the history was there.


I took piano lessons with teachers who lived on Charles Street near the store.  I bought a lot of music from the store.

----------


## Margriet

> I would be very grateful.


Me too!

----------


## Rick Schneider

> This is great to hear positive early returns. Well, and it may take til Christmas for this scanning project...I want to have enough of an upload to make it worth everyone's time and effort. I tell you what...I'm going to give you a little tasty morsel. Right here, right now! Cesarina Mazurka was written by one of the FIVE Pezzolo brothers. Pietro Deiro (another famous accordionist did the arrangement). All of them taught and played accordion in the San Francisco bay area for decades. Here's one that everyone played going back to its debut in the 1930s! Have fun with it as it's a delightful little romp! and mandolinists will love playing it as well.


Sheri,
I love playing with accordions!!  :Cool:  :Mandosmiley:  :Coffee:

----------

Mandophile

----------


## morgan

I play in a Finnish band with a very talented accordion player - would love to get him playing music from warmer climes!

----------


## Mandophile

I've been able to upload a couple dozen titles. Many are quite rare, and 99% represent the greatest Italian accordionists in early accordion history (1900--): Cagnozzo, Gaviani, Nunzio, Deiro. Every title offers mandolinists a great opportunity to read the melodic line while the accordion fills in the rest. Titles like "Speranze Perdute" can be found in the previously uploaded mandolin links so if you've already downloaded those dances, these accordion scores will enable the accordionist to read from a proper score without having to rely just on chord symbols. 

Here's the link.  

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/j8w9c8236...RPuRCZZta?dl=0

and Yes, there's lots more coming. Now go out there and find yourself a great accordionist and have fun! Sheri~

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97

----------


## DavidKOS

Thanks! it seemed to download as a zip file.

----------


## Mandophile

gee. I hope a zip file is OK and makes it easier. Enjoy!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Sheri, for posting these.  Such an amazing resource.  Not sure my accordion skills are up to the challenge yet, but I know my fisarmonica teacher will enjoy seeing some of these scores.

Just wondering... some of the scanned files are pretty big .pdfs.  Trieste_Overture itself is 33+ mb.  Do you have Adobe Acrobat?  If so, have you tried the "save as--reduced sized .pdf" option--under the 'file' pull down menu?  It can often reduce really large scanned files down to more manageable sizes without losing quality.  Might help with uploading and downloading future batches.  You might have already done this, but I thought I'd raise the question.

In any event, thanks again for all this great music!

Mick

----------


## Mandophile

I'll lookinto that. I was not aware. Yes the Trieste overture is 11 pages!!

----------


## brunello97

> I'll lookinto that. I was not aware. Yes the Trieste overture is 11 pages!!


Sheri--using the 'save as -- reduced size PDF' option shrunk the Trieste Overture file from 33mb down to 3mb (no apparent loss of image quality.)  

Not looking to make your work any more difficult, but it might save you a lot of time while uploading to dropbox and for others downloading.  BTW dropbox lets you download all the files together as a .zip file, so that is really handy.

Thank you so much for all your amazing selection and archival work--and for making these accessible to us.  

Mick

----------


## Mandophile

Hey, thanks to everyone! It takes a village. I just reduced the Trieste PDF and will upload it to drop box, replacing the other.

----------

Orkun Hiçyılmaz

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/j8w9c8236...RPuRCZZta?dl=0

Just added another 25+ titles to the accordion folder. with updated Index. There are some classics here. Mando players will have no trouble reading the melodic line. Enjoy!

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## morgan

The accordion files are available in one document here:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vr42c8xluu...files.pdf?dl=0

It's a 338 MB file that has filled up my dropbox folder, so I'll be taking it down soon - grab it now if you want it.

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

apparently, all my links have been modified and no longer successfully take visitors to the sheet music. I'm not sure why. I will find out and return with the corrected links. thank you for your patience.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tnp17l9j6...P52_tlQ3a?dl=0

current link to the accordion music.

----------


## rubydubyr

where is and how do you get to the dropbox?

----------


## rubydubyr

Never mind, ignore previous post....... just finished reading some other posts...... thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Mandophile

Just click on the link, and you Will be taken to the folder which contains 80+  You can save that link in your browser, il you like.
I'll be addìng more in a few weeks.  Enjoy!

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tnp17l9j6...P52_tlQ3a?dl=0

NEW TITLES ADDED TO ACCORDION FOLDER:   


Pagani   #9330	Amoroso	waltz	G & C	Louis Amoroso	1952	Arr. Michael Parti
Pagani  #9786-3 Dolores	waltz	d & Bb	E. Waldteugel	1943	Arr. Frank Gaviani 
Pagani  #4012	Emilia Polka	polka	C	Unknown	1960	Arr. Frank Gaviani 
Pagani  #3958	La Capricciosa	polka	D & G	Branzoli	1954	Arr. Frank Gaviani 
Pagani  #9374	Piemontesina	waltz	D & G	G. Raimondo	1952	Arr. Mindie Cere
Italian Book Co.  #9910	Teresin	polka	G	Giuseppe Cioffi	1946	Arr. Paul Romani
Pagani  #9628	Tesoro Mio	 waltz	D b G	E. Becucci  	1919	Arr. Pietro Deiro
Pagani  #9792	Verona	waltz	D Bb G	Pietro Deiro	       1918	
Pagani  #9969	Voglio La Serenata	waltz	g G	Unknown	       1929	Arr. Pietro Deiro  Rev. F. Gaviani

I'll be posting "Migliavacca" soon.  (already in the ballo liscio mandolin category but in a different key)

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tnp17l9j6...P52_tlQ3a?dl=0

just added 8 new titles: Dora, Elvira, Lina, Les Sirens, Maria, Mari; Valse Elena San Paolo march, Tango delle Rose.  (the last title is an tango that was uncredited in the film Casablanca).  All these arrangements are by the most gifted Italian accordionists: Pietro Diero, F. Gaviani, Nunzio etc

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Jesse Harmon

----------


## Mandophile

I just added three new titles: two are Galla-Rini arrangements of Rhapsody in Blue and Bumble Boogie. The other is an ancient showpiece titled Jolly Caballero by Pietro Frosini.  There are now more than 100 titles. These are very very rare out of print arrangements. Grab 'em while you can!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tnp17l9j6...P52_tlQ3a?dl=0

----------

DavidKOS, 

harper

----------


## Mandophile

Just uploaded a dozen new titles from the di Bella Dance albums. Most are simply re-vised from music in the early 20s, and "accordionly" the familiar mandolin titles are transposed to more friendly keyboard keys. There's an updated Index, too. Hope you enjoy these classics from the ballo liscio dance tradition.

https://www.dropbox.com/home/Accordion_Sheet_Music_PDFs

----------

DavidKOS, 

harper

----------


## Leo37

just found this threat and I am so happy.

Thank you, Sheri and all others.

Here is a jpeg with my old Scandalli with the lovely dark Scandalli sound. As you may see, its complete close when the keys are not open. In combination with a mandolin its sounds amazing. When it comes back from a tuning service I will try make a recording.

----------


## JeffD

This is amazing!

Café people are wonderful people.

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tnp17l9j6...P52_tlQ3a?dl=0

Links tend to expire (Post #24) and I just noticed that accordion folder link no longer works.
The above will take you to the folder, updated with an Index.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Simon DS

----------


## Simon DS

> I just added three new titles: two are Galla-Rini arrangements of Rhapsody in Blue and Bumble Boogie. The other is an ancient showpiece titled Jolly Caballero by Pietro Frosini.  There are now more than 100 titles. These are very very rare out of print arrangements. Grab 'em while you can!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tnp17l9j6...P52_tlQ3a?dl=0


Many thanks Sheri.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tnp17l9j6...P52_tlQ3a?dl=0

Updated accordion sheet music folder with G.M. Messina's Italian Dance Album (15 titles). Messina started out as a mandolin composer in Tesio's and Di Bella's stable but quickly opened his own sheet music publishing business. These are almost all Messina titles and he renewed their copyright in 1947 having received permission to republish. When you open this link, keep in mind that dance albums are uploaded as one file (with the individual dance titles within). Thus, if you find a title you like, it may not be housed individually, rather, it could be housed within one of the "albums."  
Last, some of these titles are in the mandolin trio index. If you're performing with a keyboard player, you might find Messina's titles useful.
  Stay safe and Best Wishes, Sheri
  p.s. attaching the Index

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

journeybear

----------

